# VERY leery of strangers / protective ... THIS Young, really?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

My guy is 14 weeks old. When he is in the presence of a "new" person, he barks deeply and is not approachable by that person (holds his distance). He doesn't actually do anything truly *aggressive* - doesn't lunge - doesn't attempt to bite - doesn't growl - but he makes it quite clear they are *not* welcome to him. If it is a visitor to the house and that person just sits down and relaxes, he will eventually sniff them out and friend them. 

I'm perplexed. This is the tendency of this breed, yes? My first instinct is to not fight that. If there was truly aggressive behavior, that would be different to me. He needs to be strongly discouraged from barking at them as he is doing, but I also don't feel the need to encourage him to accept everyone who encounters him. I don't feel I should punish him for being so standoffish to strangers. Am I wrong here?

I know he is going to need extensive socialization and am committed to that. But my question is more about the limits allowed. Hope that makes sense and appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to teach him that strangers can be good. It sounds like he is going through a fear period. He is NOT being protective. He is scared. Have people toss him treats. Teach him Look At That and make it a game for him to look at someone and look back at you.

There is plenty of time for him to mature and then he may be aloof to strangers but as a puppy he really shouldn't be. 

Let me add that if you continue to allow him to do this, you could end up with a dog that is aggressive towards people.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

This is fearful behavior. At 14wks he is still a baby. His protective instincts (if he has any) won't come out until he is much more mature.

Socialize him a TON. Have scary strangers toss him treats but ignore him- don't force the pup to meet/interact with strangers let him do it on his own. Ignore his fearful behavior and reward good behavior. 

I'm sure someone like MRL or Debbie will be along with better advice.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to socialize and express disapproval of this behavior. You don't want a dog later that you cannot have even in the presence of people. Now, socialize, later you can decide if you want to allow contact or just leave it as the dog is comfortable around people without adverse response. I have always had cuddly dogs that are open to people loving on them, petting them, taking family photos with them, climbing on them. My new boy is more wary. At first I briefly thought, "It would be nice to NOT have people bother me, just say NO to petting, and move on". However, just having the bugger bark at people and act on-guard all the time is not good. It's not comfortable for me, the dog, or the strangers we encounter in public. It's embarrassing. He's not aggressive at all, just wary. After him barking at people while camping (from the RV, on leash, from the X-pen, from the truck), I am determined to socialize that out of the pup ASAP. He went to the lake today and did great around people. He even solicited pets and licked a few people's hands. Much nicer for me, the dog, the strangers. Don't allow this behavior to get set in him. While the dog doesn't HAVE to be touched by people, he needs to be able to be in public and have contact when desired.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Puppies should be happy, wiggly, licky, friendly!!!!!!!! A puppy showing this behavior lacks confidence and is fearful....this is genetic. PERIOD. Not learned.

You can condition this puppy and should do so immediately and aggressively, putting socialization at the top of your priority list. He will gain confidence this way, and become a more "normal" dog - but the bottom line is that you must always be aware that in a pinch, he may revert to being fearful.

Good luck.

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

First of all you need to absolutely remove the following mindset from your thought processess:



> This is the tendency of this breed, yes? My first instinct is to not fight that.


*Your MENTAL picture needs to be of a gloriously joyous puppy happy to step out and meet the world and all that's in it!* If your mental picture is that your baby is right to believe the world is a scary scary place that they need to protect the ADULT HUMAN from.................................. you will be going down a bad path. A happy confident puppy makes a confident and secure ADULT dog that may also be a great protection dog that is able to THINK and work out a real situation (mass murderer coming KEEP THEM AWAY BARK/BITE) from a fake situation (mother-in-law coming KEEP THEM AWAY BARK/BITE)

Wolfstraum and Sagelfn have the right take on this, NO corrections or expressing disapproval. If a young puppy is already afraid, they only need encouragement and praise for any positive steps they are taking.



sagelfn said:


> This is fearful behavior. At 14wks he is still a baby. His protective instincts (if he has any) won't come out until he is much more mature.
> 
> Socialize him a TON. Have scary strangers toss him treats but ignore him- don't force the pup to meet/interact with strangers let him do it on his own. Ignore his fearful behavior and reward good behavior.





> Puppies should be happy, wiggly, licky, friendly!!!!!!!!


Listen to my voice in the following socialization video I made at an agility trial with my young Glory. Listen to what I'm saying, how much I'm talking but, most of all *listen to my HIGH HAPPY TONE! *I'm also not dragging my puppy along but letting her pull me (cause she's HAPPY and WANTING to meet the new world) or we can sit for a minute to let her look. I let happy people who want to meet her pet and love on her! 





 
At around 2:30 in this video you can see how the young girl with the other puppy is NOT helping her puppy. The dragging it away and yelling useless 'sit' and 'stay' . I just want them to meet and BOTH puppies have a good experience so I 'pretend' the girl is afraid her puppy will attack but I am NOT AFRAID  so she brings the puppy finally close enough for a good normal meeting.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Please take the advice here and socialize socialize socialize him. Over do it. Everyone is nice. Everyone is a friend. This won't hamper his protective instincts, but it will help him be less fearful. Believe me, living with an adult GSD with fear aggression is horrible. You want to nip this in the bud ASAP.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok... got it.. Thank you for the feedback. None of my dogs has had this behavior, so I apparently greatly misinterpreted it! Well, the Shiba was always - and still is - standoffish, but doesn't bark and so on. I had a big advantage when my oldest dog was young in that we were always going to various school events, little league baseball, etc and such so she got heavily socialized. 

My thought is to go to a very popular nearby park where people ride bikes, walk and jog and just go sit off in an area and watch people go by. Would this be a good start? If someone approaches him and he barks, what would be the best reaction for me to have?

Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope I haven't overstated things... it's not like he totally wigs out and it's not with everyone. But still, I see I need to do some serious work.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

The sit in a corner and watch is good. I take my boy to a Christian Camp on a lake and sit in this shady corner by the snack bar. There are people with food, other dogs, people with boat oars and vests, running people, biking people, singing people, and people who ask to approach and pet. It gives him the chance to think out people. I also take my rock-solid older dog who just naps and remains calm. He takes cues from my relaxed attitude and the other dog's. When people approach the other dog often takes the lead in approaching positively. If he barks, hackles, or growls, I correct him with "Stop" or "No". Nothing harsh. Nothing coddling. He stared at a firefighter (partially in gear) yesterday and I just told him "unacceptable, fire people are good people and they are our friends". Sitting outside a Starbucks is good too as people come and go, and they are not all axe-murderers.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

If you have a Lowes, Tractor Supply etc.. Take your puppy there. I've been taking our now 5 month old puppy to these places since he was 13 weeks old. Before that, I took him to socialize in safe places like my chiropractor's office and friend's and families homes. I also had strangers to him, come to our home. He loves people and always greets them with a wagging tail and lots of kisses.

Good luck!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Do not correct(even verbal correction) fearful behavior. When you correct a puppy for barking at something it is scared of you can teach it to stop giving a warning.

If he barks at an approaching stranger redirect him to you with a treat or toy. Have him focus on you. Someone suggested the LAT - Look at that game. That is what I have used with my dog. You can learn about it in the book "control unleashed" great book! Here is a thread explaining it http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-ugly/155494-aggressive-lunging-children.html 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...og-reactive-training-mehtods.html#post1782188

Important that when he barks do not correct him. Completely ignore it and go right to redirecting him. Teach him what to do and reward the good behavior.

When you are at the park or out socializing him if he starts to get overwhelmed leave. Socialization needs to be a positive experience. He doesn't have to interact with people but seeing/smelling/hearing is enough. If you have to stay 50yds away from the activity for him to remain calm that is what you do and slowly get closer to the action.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your puppy will have a thresh hold distance. You want him to be far enough away that he doesn't react but close enough that he's paying attention. Over time you should be able to get closer and closer.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Your puppy will have a thresh hold distance. You want him to be far enough away that he doesn't react but close enough that he's paying attention. Over time you should be able to get closer and closer.


Ok this makes a lot of sense. I've had him out camping on two trips and other campers didn't phase him - until they tried to get too close when we were out on walks and such. (Usually younger kids wanting to pet him, literally getting within feet of him.)

MaggieRose - thanks so much for the videos. Looking forward to getting home to watch them. (Can't do so at work; my students might think it was weird to hear the "high happy tone" haha)

I appreciate everyone's opinions. It's helping me form a game plan. I notice there are some differing views as far as whether or not to express disapproval when he barks. I'm going to try the distraction thing first and start out far enough away from people that he likely won't bark anyway. Just watch.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Puppies should be happy, wiggly, licky, friendly!!!!!!!! A puppy showing this behavior lacks confidence and is fearful....this is genetic. PERIOD. Not learned.


Stole the worlds out of my mouth. Definitely sounds like a genetic flaw that I'd start working on ASAP.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Stole the worlds out of my mouth. Definitely sounds like a genetic flaw that I'd start working on ASAP.


Ok gotta say that comes off as offensive.  Maybe I overemphasized the behavior in my original post. My little guy IS a cuddly, sweet, wiggly, happy and smart little guy. His parents do not display this behavior, other than when his mama had the pups. She actually nipped a neighbor who came into the yard shortly after they were born. Other than that, she sounds a warning when someone new comes around, but quickly warms to everyone. As soon as you tell her "it's okay" she backs down immediately. I don't find anything wrong with this behavior. Tell me otherwise if I'm wrong?

I only want the best possible outcome for my newest baby. I am NOT a lazy dog owner. I am not a stupid dog owner. I spend oodles and oodles of time to properly care for my dogs. 

I very much appreciate the great advice offered here! and plan to put it to good use immediately. I'm not a novice dog owner -- only fairly new to this breed. I did misinterpret the behavior, yes. I'm glad you set me straight there. 

I guess maybe I'm sitting here with hurt feelings a little, which is dumb. I have a great pup here. He catches on to things almost immediately. He responds to voice commands almost immediately. He is housebreaking better than any dog I've ever had. Now it is time to put in the time. I did NOT make this decision lightly... I spent much time with the whole litter and I zeroed in on this guy. I literally did the Day 49 Pup tests with him on Day 49 and he did so well....! Actually THAT was what pushed me over the edge. 

Again thank you so much for your feedback and I'll certainly post on how we do.... Sorry if I got a little cranky.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Do not correct(even verbal correction) fearful behavior. When you correct a puppy for barking at something it is scared of you can teach it to stop giving a warning.
> 
> If he barks at an approaching stranger redirect him to you with a treat or toy. Have him focus on you. Someone suggested the LAT - Look at that game. That is what I have used with my dog. You can learn about it in the book "control unleashed" great book! Here is a thread explaining it http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-ugly/155494-aggressive-lunging-children.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links, they're excellent. It is sure nice to get these responses over ones that just suggest he is genetically flawed... which he may be?! :shocked: but after reading some of that and other posts, it seems this is a big issue for many with this breed.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Another post today brings me back to this one nearly six months later. I wanted to go ahead and update. In my own searches on the board, I've found many posts that applied to something I was dealing with, but the person never came back to update, so I was often left wondering -- did it get fixed / better? 

These snippets really did hit me hard back then:



wolfstraum said:


> Puppies should be happy, wiggly, licky, friendly!!!!!!!! A puppy showing this behavior lacks confidence and is *fearful....this is genetic.* PERIOD. Not learned.
> 
> *You can condition this puppy and should do so immediately and aggressively, putting socialization at the top of your priority list*. He will gain confidence this way, and become a more "normal" dog - but the bottom line is that you must always be aware that in a pinch, *he may revert* to being fearful.





Jax08 said:


> You need to teach him that strangers can be good. It sounds like he is going through a fear period. *He is NOT being protective. He is scared*. ......





sagelfn said:


> This is *fearful behavior*. At 14wks he is still a baby. His protective instincts (if he has any) won't come out until he is much more mature. *Socialize him a TON. ....*





Mom2Shaman said:


> You need to *socialize*....





MaggieRoseLee said:


> *Your MENTAL picture needs to be of a gloriously joyous puppy happy to step out and meet the world and all that's in it!* If your mental picture is that your baby is right to believe the world is a scary scary place that they need to protect the ADULT HUMAN from.................................. you will be going down a *bad path.*





Minnieski said:


> *Please take the advice here and socialize socialize socialize him. Over do it*. Everyone is nice. Everyone is a friend. This won't hamper his protective instincts, but it will help him be less fearful. Believe me, living with an adult GSD with fear aggression is horrible. You want to nip this in the bud ASAP.





Shaina said:


> Stole the worlds out of my mouth. Definitely sounds like a _genetic flaw that I'd start working on ASAP_.


~~UPDATE~~
I took all of this deeply to heart. We spent countless hours sitting at the busy city park, moving in closer and closer to the walking path until we finally got to the point of no reaction. We went thru food and coffee drive thrus. (At first, Bailey reacted to the person at the window. We kept going. He finally didn't care about the window person.) We sat outside stores. We went to any outdoor event that allowed dogs (car shows mainly) We went to the dog park. At first he wouldn't approach any of the humans at the dog park, but eventually, finally, he goes up to people for a quick pet! (HUGE success for him.) We are on our second obedience class and doing well. He does bark when someone unknown to him pulls up the driveway, but he calms down after being told it's okay and a little distraction. 

My point of updating this is to say, everything everyone said was true and if you work hard enough, you can make great, great leaps and bounds with a dog such as this. I had to be patient. I did the LAT game and it worked pretty well, but there were some times I had to really back off because I was almost "flooding" him... I did cry a couple tears along the way! What a full time job!!!!!! And I'm NOT saying my job is done because as Wolfstraum said, he may always revert to being fearful. All I ever wanted from the get-go was a dog I could take anywhere and for a time, I was very disappointed and just bummed out that maybe I was going to have a big liability on my hands. Work, time, training and socializing heavily have PAID OFF!!!!!! Thank you to everyone who stressed that to me back then. I know it is ongoing and never "finished." He's only 9 months, so we are still on the uphill climb.  (But it isn't as steep as it was before.. for now.)

Lastly, the snippet in red angered me at the time and it was a little harshly said, but was also true. You can't fight genetics, but you can work on conditioning and training and those of us whose dogs have less than stellar genetics have to really consider that.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

What a fabulous update! There IS always hope. I've been involved with GSD rescue for awhile now, long enough to see some real hopeless cases turn around. No dog is perfect, all need work and training. The good thing about a fearful dog is they communicate to you exactly what they need; what a gift! You read your dog right and are now reaping the rewards of your hard work! Imho, ages 6 months to 2 years are always the most challenging. But once you get out on the other side, it is so worth all the work, sweat and tears. I'm happy you've made so much progress. This should be very encouraging to others.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

when you have a "genetically flawed" dog (don't worry, mine is too) it can seem like a lost cause when you try to help them. it's a lot of work as i'm finding out. i applaud your efforts to bring him through the issue. having a dog be something you didn't expect for whatever reason is a hard pill to swallow...it's either fight or flight. i'm glad you chose to fight . he's lucky to have such a hard working mom. thanks for the update.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

chelle- I appreciated the honesty of your update insight & reflection can be a powerful tool.

Good for you & your on the right track with your boy!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very encouraging update. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I had actually never read your response to my comment and apologize that you took it offensively. I have a genetically flawed lab when it comes to his temperment, and after working with dogs for so long Ive blurted out terms that should be said softer to owners. I guess since I dont take it as harsh when trainers tell me my dogs nerves are flawed I figure others dont either!

Im so glad he is doing better now, you have done a lot for him and deserve it!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I really had no idea that it was a "genetic flaw" when your dog barks at strangers and is slightly fearful of them. This was a very insightful trhead!! My new girl is a little barky at strangers/strange things on walks. She is getting better and i assume it's because she had never been on walks before. She barks at the person until they come up to her.. then she LOVES them to death! haha. So I'm not sure if that's the same thing. Hope I'm training her right in that area!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got a big smile at this update, it gives me so much hope with my pup as I'm going through the same thing right now!!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> I really had no idea that it was a "genetic flaw" when your dog barks at strangers and is slightly fearful of them. !



And I guess my main point when I made that comment was that it wasn't something that Chelle had done wrong or something that could have been prevented - sometimes a dog is just born with that bit of fearfulness that you have to work very hard at to get rid of. I feel terrible that it was taken badly and had angered her!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Shaina said:


> And I guess my main point when I made that comment was that it wasn't something that Chelle had done wrong or something that could have been prevented - sometimes a dog is just born with that bit of fearfulness that you have to work very hard at to get rid of. I feel terrible that it was taken badly and had angered her!


Well I think now she understands  don't feel bad. It just makes me wonder in my girl is genetically fearful or if it's a breed thing. Last night she displayed some very fearful behaviors toward _me_ and I wasn't too happy with it. When we were outside, she wouldn't come when called just tail tucked to the door, and if I went near her she would run from me. She was much better if I crouched down then called her, almost as if me standing was threatening her. We didn't go inside until she came to me when I called a couple times. While we were inside she wouldn't come to me when I called just sunk her head low and ran into her new crate, which she isn't too thrilled about. She has never been THAT bad. She has had a few fear issues. She was shipped to me from Utah. The breeder spoke praises of her while she was there, adventurous, investigative, pretty much the exact opposite of right now. Now sure how to handle it. If I have treats she usually will come right too me.. but even last night she would come close to me but not to me and reach to take the treat then run back to her kennel. I am not sure what happened.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Chelle, Thanks for your update and I think it is very helpful...first Kudos to you for the exhaustive and extensive work you did to get to where you are. This is one of the reasons that a few of us on this board are so hard on weak nerves and breeding practices that have been proven to lead to physical and mental illnesses(weak nerves), in the breed. Most people don't have the time nor diligence to do what you did. Nor should they have to!!!! Most people just like you want to get a dog that they can take with them anywhere and it is enjoyable for both. Time and time and time again we are reading about dogs that are genetically weak in temperament resulting in extreme behavoirs like undue shyness or indiscriminate biting. This has reached epidemic porportions in the breed, and is really sad to us that know that mental soundness as well as physical is what makes this breed so enjoyable. Good Luck and again Kudos to your travels!


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually truly really appreciate your post. I have learned things from what you shared. Zoey is doing this really strange behavior this week. I saw her twice in two days display utter fear and not happy, licky, tail wagging behaviors others say puppies are to exhibit. This is why I began looking for post tonight on this very subject.

She to me is absolutely showing fear to people walking in our home. What to do...other then keep socializing her and having these strangers give her treats. 

I know I may hear things you had to hear from others if I take my story to a seperate post. I too would take some defense to - and yet...whatever people may say- genetic, not...whatever..doesn't change what it is. So iam glad u posted this a month ago and the update.

I have learned a few things more to try with zoey when strangers come into the home or on the property.

The hasn't exhibited it off my property yet..I say yet..errr

But I absolutely understand what you may have been feeling when you first posted. I too can't help but think..
I don't want a liability dog.... Or really a dog showing signs of fear agression...etc

Thank u so much for your update
Xoxox


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am wondering now about Stella and her barking, lunging and growling at other dogs we meet on our walks....(she is fine at doggie day camp). I know she is not wanting to attack..she wants to play but I don't think that is how it looks. If the other dog is bigger and comes over, even in a friendly way, she starts crying like a banshee...and hides between my legs. I have to say she is making progress in her obedience class as far as reacting to other dogs. On walks I have tried treats, just ignoring and turning the other way. I thought things were getting better but today was a nightmare! She acted this way with every single dog we walked by!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Shaina said:


> I had actually never read your response to my comment and apologize that you took it offensively. I have a genetically flawed lab when it comes to his temperment, and after working with dogs for so long Ive blurted out terms that should be said softer to owners. I guess since I dont take it as harsh when trainers tell me my dogs nerves are flawed I figure others dont either!
> 
> Im so glad he is doing better now, you have done a lot for him and deserve it!





Shaina said:


> And I guess my main point when I made that comment was that it wasn't something that Chelle had done wrong or something that could have been prevented - sometimes a dog is just born with that bit of fearfulness that you have to work very hard at to get rid of. I feel terrible that it was taken badly and had angered her!


Shaina, thanks for the apology, but it isn't necessary.  It was just sort of "shocking" at the time. Blunt-like. BUT! *I'm glad you said it*. It "shocked" me into action. (Not just your comments, but everyone's who basically mirrored the same thought.) When you're so in love with a puppy, especially a new puppy, it can be hard to hear negatives like that. (The truth hurts ) At the time, I saw it as a death sentence. Genetically flawed??? OH NO. I panicked.  As time has gone on and we've worked and done classes and such, I now understand it is certainly no death sentence. It just gives you different considerations and approaches. So ANYway, please don't feel bad. It was a *very* important thing for me to understand.



cliffson1 said:


> Chelle, Thanks for your update and I think it is very helpful...first Kudos to you for the exhaustive and extensive work you did to get to where you are. This is one of the reasons that a few of us on this board are so hard on weak nerves and breeding practices that have been proven to lead to physical and mental illnesses(weak nerves), in the breed. Most people don't have the time nor diligence to do what you did. Nor should they have to!!!! Most people just like you want to get a dog that they can take with them anywhere and it is enjoyable for both. Time and time and time again we are reading about dogs that are genetically weak in temperament resulting in extreme behavoirs like undue shyness or indiscriminate biting. This has reached epidemic porportions in the breed, and is really sad to us that know that mental soundness as well as physical is what makes this breed so enjoyable. Good Luck and again Kudos to your travels!


Thank you. I do *now* understand what you're saying. I didn't then. I felt pretty picked on. It just kept coming up in the threads I was making. It felt like every dang problem thread I posted, people came back -- weak nerves, weak nerves. I was almost to the point of getting off the forum, I was so tired of hearing it. BUT, because it just kept coming up, I really dug into researching, googling, etc... and took it all to heart. All the work was well, well worth it. It does give me chills to think what I *might have without having done it.* Not to say it is ever finished, it isn't... but anyway, I understand.

So to anyone else reading this thread, don't be "hurt" by someone telling you your dog's nerves may be weak. It doesn't mean your dog is a failure  or a bad doggy - only that you gotta work a little harder, be more patient, know the triggers and expect setbacks and go back to "go" from there. I consider it a work in progress, not something that will ever be "done." My goal now is that Mr Bails gets his CGC. My Mr Weak Nerved Pupper Dog. :wild: I may not have any hair left, but dangit, we're getting that CGC. :laugh:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Chelle,

I want to thank YOU for the update.

It's a good reminder to me that those days that have tears are worth it for the goal.

And it's yet somebody else that understands the trip it is when you can say "he didn't 'do the bark' at the person/dog" today.

It may be genetic, it just makes our dogs even more special because even with all the training and desensitizing, they still have to find it within themselves as well.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Puppies should be happy, wiggly, licky, friendly!!!!!!!! A puppy showing this behavior lacks confidence and is fearful....this is genetic. PERIOD. Not learned.
> 
> You can condition this puppy and should do so immediately and aggressively, putting socialization at the top of your priority list. He will gain confidence this way, and become a more "normal" dog - but the bottom line is that you must always be aware that in a pinch, he may revert to being fearful.
> 
> ...


Absolutely,my now 2 year old behaved that way since the first day he came home at 8 weeks old. He's calmer now but can still overreact with no warning or provocation.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

chelle said:


> Ok gotta say that comes off as offensive.  Maybe I overemphasized the behavior in my original post. My little guy IS a cuddly, sweet, wiggly, happy and smart little guy. His parents do not display this behavior, other than when his mama had the pups. She actually nipped a neighbor who came into the yard shortly after they were born. Other than that, she sounds a warning when someone new comes around, but quickly warms to everyone. As soon as you tell her "it's okay" she backs down immediately. I don't find anything wrong with this behavior. Tell me otherwise if I'm wrong?
> 
> I only want the best possible outcome for my newest baby. I am NOT a lazy dog owner. I am not a stupid dog owner. I spend oodles and oodles of time to properly care for my dogs.
> 
> ...


My fearful 2 year old shares most of those same characteristics. Very obedient,intelligent and very gentle with those he knows. I wonder if fear based dogs are more inclined to be obedient or are more trainable due to their fearful nature.


----------

